# Star Fork Questions



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am starting to build up my used C40 and am a bit puzzled at the fork/expansion plug/top cap.

I wish I had a picture but I did not think to snap one. Pretty sure from what I have read it is the Colnago supplied plug. It is about an inch and a half long, aluminum, has a "wedge" at top and bottom that makes it expand. It appears that the top wedeg and bolt are all one piece. With that one piece configuration it means the top cap is permanently attached. Is that correct?

I have always delt with a carbon fork with aluminum sterrer and a star nut. I was sort of expecting the expansion plug to go into the fork, expand it, then drop the top cap and bolt in to complete the headset install. Sort of having the expansion plug take the place of a star nut not be all one piece.

I could not remove the bolt and top cap from the expansion plug and in turn could not get the expansion plug into the steerer tube all that far down.

Not sure if this matters, but I am using 1 inch spacers below the stem (don't want to cut it till I have it dialed in) a 1 1/8 stem with a shim and a 1 inch spacer above. The top cap and plug assembly seems to have a 1 1/8 top cap atached.

Here is what I have done so far. Assembled the fork, stem, spacers, etc. Left the stem loose. Got the expansion plug snug, preloaded the headset by tightening the bolt. Finally I snugged up the stem. Does this sound right? If not what do I need to get or do?

Thanks in advance, I am anxious to get this on the road. Below is picture of the set up of the partial build. The top cap does not fit nicely into the top spacer because the top cap is 1 1/8 while the spacer is 1 inch.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

After lots of searching I cannot find conclusive poof of what the Colnago expansion plug looks like. This seems like a likely suspect, but not sure. Mine does not look like this. Can anyone confirm or deny this is a proper expansion plug? Can anyone post a picture of the plug that ships with a star fork? The more I search the more confused I get. 

I guess since it is really the stem that holds things in place once the headset is preloaded, I might be worrying about nothing. Thoughts?

If mine is not right where can I get one?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I received the same expansion plug as pictured when I bought my new C50 with Star fork. I recall they are the same plug as ITM ...


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mine does not look like the one above. Not having much luck searcing ITM or Colnago. Got any idea where I can get one. I find it hard to belive that mine is one piece, but for the life of me I can't get the top cap and bolt off from the wedge thingy:mad2: 

If the headset has no play in it and the stem is keeping the fork in place do I need to worry about this?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

You can get the Colnago plug from here (only 1x left).
http://www.probikekit.com/ca/frames.../fork-bungs/colnago-carbon-fork-expander.html

But is your fork 1 1/8"? I think yours is 1"?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea I need a 1 inch not 1 1/8.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Get a new top cap along with a new ITM expansion plug. Problem solved. 

Btw, I love the color combo of blue and mango CK headset! A mango colored CK top cap would coordinate nicely. Oh, and nice bike too!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Get a new top cap along with a new ITM expansion plug. Problem solved.
> 
> Btw, I love the color combo of blue and mango CK headset! A mango colored CK top cap would coordinate nicely. Oh, and nice bike too!


I have the king mango top cap. I orded it from top to bottom alternating Mango/blue/mango/blue...but with a 1 1/8 stem on a shim the 1 inch top cap is a no go.

I would love to get a new expansion plug but can't seem to find one ITM or not in 1 inch. Have read lots of bad things about FSA, etc so would like to get one made for Colnago or close to it. I still can't belive mine is one piece from bolt, top cap through first wedge. I have had the inner bolt/wedge in my vice and can't get bolt above top cap to budge so it really seems one piece.


----------



## Roger753 (Jan 5, 2005)

Pictures of "bungs" supplied with Star forks attached.
1" and 11/8" plus 1" unassembled.
Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Roger that is fantastic thanks so much! A picture is truly worth a 1000 words. Looks like I am all set. I can't believe how hard that top bolt was in my wedge-thingy.

See pix below of mine, but long story short - yesterday evening I put it in for about the 20th time and got it stuck in the steerer tube. It would loosen (bolt) up but not come out. So I figured the bottom wedge was "stuck" in the expander. I tapped it (top cap bolt) with a hammer lightly and as I turned it with a allen key the smaller bolt actuall came out...I was shocked:thumbsup: 

Finally I coud put a 6mm allen wrench in the biger part and use it like intended. At one point I had the part of the larger wedge bolt in a vice and could still not break that tap cap bolt loose.:mad2: I could not believe the dumb thing was one piece. Pix are when it was still thought to be one piece, but now that I see yours I belive I have the correct plug and it is working correctly.

It is now happily a bit down the steerer tube and doing its thing. I also lowered the stem and took it for another ride this morning. Much better.


----------

